# Puppia harness..



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

It's time for new Harnesses, I do like the Puppia brand, I have one that is an escape artist and another that will pull backwards if spooked and pull out of the harness. The ones I have now are very similar to the soft mesh puppia harness, which seems to work well for all of them but they are growing a wee bit small on them. Is there any specific harness that you can suggest that may be escape proof. I was looking at the soft mesh puppia and the vest type from them as well and the safety harness....uugggh so many choices and not a store around me to try them on. All we have is the crap Petco and Petsmart sell, and none of them are a good fit HELP


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly, I've been a huge Puppia fan for many years, we have every model in a
million patterns, they are soft, they wash well, they last long, they are comfy on
the pups, BUT I do not recommend them if your dogs require something escape proof. 
In my pack for example, I only use them on Chanel, because they wouldn't last 2
seconds on my hounds who like your pups can be escape artists. If you want
escape proof then my best recommendation is the Buddy Belt. If you want you
can tell me your pups' measurements and I can see if I have Puppia harnesses in
their size, and I can send them to you so you could try and see if they are good
enough for your little escape artists. It'll be my pleasure. 

(for free of course)


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

OMG, thank you so much, you are to sweet! Vito is a small and Enzo and Mia are both mediums. Mia has gotten much better and just walk doesn't try to escape. Vito is too interested in what is in front of him to bother escaping..lol. Enzo, well Enzo, is afraid of everything, he's all big and bad in the house but as soon as he is outside the yard he freaks! Been working on this...he's my big baby though !


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love our Puppia harnesses but I am not sure they would be great for dogs that like to escape. I am constantly refastening the velcro on Jaxx's and although there is a buckle that holds it together too, I would be very leery to put a dog in them if they are likely to try to escape. I know that Jaxx never bothers his harnesses so I know he is safe in them even when the velcro comes undone. When the velcro comes undone though it makes the harness loose which a dog that likes to escape could take advantage of.

I would suggest Buddy Belt for a dog that likes to escape. They seem like they would be very hard to escape from.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I will look into the buddy belt !!! Googling and shopping what I do best !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> OMG, thank you so much, you are to sweet! Vito is a small and Enzo and Mia are both mediums. Mia has gotten much better and just walk doesn't try to escape. Vito is too interested in what is in front of him to bother escaping..lol. Enzo, well Enzo, is afraid of everything, he's all big and bad in the house but as soon as he is outside the yard he freaks! Been working on this...he's my big baby though !





It's no big deal, it'll make me happy. 

Cathy, the Puppia sizes aren't always the same for each model or even each
pattern. Can you give me your pups' neck and girth measurements? It'll help
me see if the styles I have will fit. Because Chanel for example is a small in
the over the head style, yet a Medium or Large in the vest style, depending
on model.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It's no big deal, it'll make me happy.
> 
> Cathy, the Puppia sizes aren't always the same for each model or even each
> pattern. Can you give me your pups' neck and girth measurements? It'll help
> ...


I will measure them as soon as i get home.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> I will measure them as soon as i get home.



Sounds good. Take your time. The earliest I can go to post office is Friday.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been wanting to try them as well. I use ipuppyone flex harnesses, as Puppia's regular over the head ones were too big around my Izzie's neck. But I have been wanting to try the vest ones, or these ones- Amazon.com: Pinkaholic New York Genuine Pinka Harness, Pink, X-Small: Pet Supplies for my fosters, or these ones- http://r.ebay.com/4dZJxV (I cannot for the life of me get the link to work) which are just an off brand (Casual Canine) way cheaper style of the ones before that come with a lead. That style seems a lil more escape proof. Some of my fosters really do not like the over the head ones, especially when they don't trust me quite yet.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Blondie87 said:


> I have been wanting to try them as well. I use ipuppyone flex harnesses, as Puppia's regular over the head ones were too big around my Izzie's neck. But I have been wanting to try the vest ones, or these ones- Amazon.com: Pinkaholic New York Genuine Pinka Harness, Pink, X-Small: Pet Supplies for my fosters, or these ones- New Dog Puppy Pet Safety Walking Harness Vest Mesh Clothes Casual Canine 5 Color | eBay (I cannot for the life of me get the link to work) which are just an off brand (Casual Canine) way cheaper style of the ones before that come with a lead. That style seems a lil more escape proof. Some of my fosters really do not like the over the head ones, especially when they don't trust me quite yet.


Definitely going to check into them.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Sounds good. Take your time. The earliest I can go to post office is Friday.


Mia and Enzo are the same size, neck is 9" and girth is 15". Vito is a bit smaller at neck 8" and girth 13", no rush, thank you so much for thinking of me


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Blondi, I do like them, especially casual canine has camo, for my boys


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> Blondi, I do like them, especially casual canine has camo, for my boys


They are SUCH a great price, with matching leads too! But I can't vouch for the quality... but for the price, it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I also like harnesses from Park Avenue Dogs. You can get them adjustable or non-adjustable, clips, snaps, or velcro. I always get adjustable with clips. I like that because it fits perfectly and I like them because since they are straps only she won't get hot wearing it. I don't know how they would get out of it. They seem pretty sturdy to me, but even if they aren't they are cheap compared to other harnesses I have priced but very well-made for the money. They have lots of cute colors and designs. You can also get matching leashes, which I got a 6' one the first time, and I personally find that too long--I go with 4' now. Just another option.  One thing though, I just checked and their website was down temporarily. It may be back up by now, but if not give it a little bit and check back.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina, Park Avenue is on Etsy now.
Designer Small Dog Harnesses by ParkAvenueDogs on Etsy

I agree they are very affordable and cute harnesses.
I wouldn't use them on a dog that pulls since they go 
around the neck, and because the hardware isn't heavy 
duty, it's pretty easy to break for a pulling dog, even an 
8 pound Chi. BUT for a well behaved pooch on leash they
are awesome. I love them for Chanel. Cathy, I'll take a look
to see if I can send you one of those too, since your pups
have similar measurements to Chanel, I should have some I
can gift.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Tina, Park Avenue is on Etsy now.
> Designer Small Dog Harnesses by ParkAvenueDogs on Etsy
> 
> I agree they are very affordable and cute harnesses.
> ...


Thanks, LS! I haven't bought one from them in a while, so I haven't looked in a while. Neither Lulu nor Gidget are bad to pull, so I didn't realize that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks, LS! I haven't bought one from them in a while, so I haven't looked in a while. Neither Lulu nor Gidget are bad to pull, so I didn't realize that.



Yes, they are really great for dogs that don't pull, they are so light, I like them.
The fact that you can get them custom made in any size is just awesome too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I also like harnesses from Park Avenue Dogs. You can get them adjustable or non-adjustable, clips, snaps, or velcro. I always get adjustable with clips. I like that because it fits perfectly and I like them because since they are straps only she won't get hot wearing it. I don't know how they would get out of it. They seem pretty sturdy to me, but even if they aren't they are cheap compared to other harnesses I have priced but very well-made for the money. They have lots of cute colors and designs. You can also get matching leashes, which I got a 6' one the first time, and I personally find that too long--I go with 4' now. Just another option.  One thing though, I just checked and their website was down temporarily. It may be back up by now, but if not give it a little bit and check back.


I love PA! We have tons of them. I used to help Kelly design them. She's an awesome lady!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cathy, take a look and tell me if you like these. 
If you do, I'll send them all to you as soon as I
can get to the post office. I got the yellow over
the head Puppia(brand new) with a matching leash,
then there are two super soft pink Puppia vests and
a Park Avenue black and white harness for you to try
as well. I think considering you have three dogs you'll
put all of these to good use, right?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That's what I liked about it. It could be adjusted to fit her perfectly, and it was just straps not a vest-type that I felt would be too hot while walking. I love the Buddy Belts, but I just haven't quite talked myself into spending that much money yet. When I was looking at the Susan Lanci cuddle cups the other night, there was a site called gwlittle.com that had harnesses called Scrappy choke-free step in harnesses that are just like BB. I looked at them for a while and watched the video showing their construction. Not sure.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

TLI said:


> I love PA! We have tons of them. I used to help Kelly design them. She's an awesome lady!


I love mine, but I do realize I know very little compared to most everyone else on here. I am a novice when it comes to harnesses and clothing and such and really rely on what I learn on this forum! 

BTW: Love little Bella peeking at the corner of the pic.  Also, I noticed the other day, LS, we also have the same leopard Park Ave harness with the beige gauze bow. Love it!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina, Pigeonsheep uses those Scrappy harnesses, from what I remember she likes them a lot.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I love mine, but I do realize I know very little compared to most everyone else on here. I am a novice when it comes to harnesses and clothing and such and really rely on what I learn on this forum!
> 
> BTW: Love little Bella peeking at the corner of the pic.  Also, I noticed the other day, LS, we also have the same leopard Park Ave harness with the beige gauze bow. Love it!!





Hehe, she's a cheeky little monkey that Belka, wanted to see what mama was
doing. Yes I believe we do both have the leopard Park Avenue, this one right?







Hey Tina, what are Lulu's measurements? Neck and girth?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That's the one! I'm a sucker for animal print!! Lulu's girth is 13 1/2" (right now but that's another story) and neck is 9".


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I also like harnesses from Park Avenue Dogs. You can get them adjustable or non-adjustable, clips, snaps, or velcro. I like that because it fits perfectly and I like them because since they are straps only she won't get hot wearing it. I don't know how they would get out of it. They seem pretty sturdy to me, but even if they aren't they are cheap compared to other harnesses I have priced but very well-made for the money.


Agreed! I have the ipuppyone harnesses but all of my girls get a leg caught up in them if we use them fr walking. 2 of my girls are very thin through the chest. We save those for use in the car seat. The Park Avenue we use for walking. They fit to each girl (although I have come home more than twice to find husband out with the girls and at least 2 of the girls are in the wrong harness or he has them on oddly, but oh, well) and no one gets legs caught up. We get snaps. Color coded to each girl (well, in theory...haha!). The snaps are very large and strong. They are easily dime/M&M candy sized and there are 6. Even if they pulled, they do not pull in a direction that they could come unsnapped. I have not found a harness that I like better for my girls given their size/shape.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> That's the one! I'm a sucker for animal print!! Lulu's girth is 13 1/2" (right now but that's another story) and neck is 9".



Ahh ok, I'm sorry then. I was hoping that she would fit a size 2 Buddy Belt,
I wanted to send you one. Bella wears size one when naked, I got the size 2 
for wearing over clothes, but that's not really necessary, so I was hoping to
send it to you. It would be too small though, unfortunately. I'm sorry.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Agreed! I have the ipuppyone harnesses but all of my girls get a leg caught up in them if we use them fr walking. 2 of my girls are very thin through the chest. We save those for use in the car seat. The Park Avenue we use for walking. They fit to each girl (although I have come home more than twice to find husband out with the girls and at least 2 of the girls are in the wrong harness or he has them on oddly, but oh, well) and no one gets legs caught up. We get snaps. Color coded to each girl (well, in theory...haha!). The snaps are very large and strong. They are easily dime/M&M candy sized and there are 6. Even if they pulled, they do not pull in a direction that they could come unsnapped. I have not found a harness that I like better for my girls given their size/shape.


Thanks, Karen! This is so good to know! I studied the snaps the last time I was on the site forever debating about them for 2 reasons: 1. the clip is so bulky 2. every time I clip it, it makes Lulu jump. You would think she would be used to it, but she still jumps. Neither one of those reasons are enough to make me go with velcro, but I really was interested in the snaps. Also, I had to smile as I read about your husband's trips walking the dogs. That sounds just like something hubby would do. He's not into HOW the job gets done--just that it's getting done. lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ahh ok, I'm sorry then. I was hoping that she would fit a size 2 Buddy Belt,
> I wanted to send you one. Bella wears size one when naked, I got the size 2
> for wearing over clothes, but that's not really necessary, so I was hoping to
> send it to you. It would be too small though, unfortunately. I'm sorry.


Oh, LS, you are too sweet! That's quite all right--it's the thought that counts!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I love mine, but I do realize I know very little compared to most everyone else on here. I am a novice when it comes to harnesses and clothing and such and really rely on what I learn on this forum!
> 
> BTW: Love little Bella peeking at the corner of the pic.  Also, I noticed the other day, LS, we also have the same leopard Park Ave harness with the beige gauze bow. Love it!!


It really all boils down to preferences. Some harnesses work great for some, not so well for others. I always recommend trying a variety if you can. That way you know for sure what works best for your baby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Agreed! I have the ipuppyone harnesses but all of my girls get a leg caught up in them if we use them fr walking. 2 of my girls are very thin through the chest. We save those for use in the car seat. The Park Avenue we use for walking. They fit to each girl (although I have come home more than twice to find husband out with the girls and at least 2 of the girls are in the wrong harness or he has them on oddly, but oh, well) and no one gets legs caught up. We get snaps. Color coded to each girl (well, in theory...haha!). The snaps are very large and strong. They are easily dime/M&M candy sized and there are 6. Even if they pulled, they do not pull in a direction that they could come unsnapped. I have not found a harness that I like better for my girls given their size/shape.


Karen, have you tried the vest style Puppia? You have to find a perfect fit, otherwise they'll get their lil legs out as you mention. I don't like the overhead style at all. 

I personally love PA. I don't have one complaint about them.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Cathy, take a look and tell me if you like these.
> If you do, I'll send them all to you as soon as I
> can get to the post office. I got the yellow over
> the head Puppia(brand new) with a matching leash,
> ...


They are awesome!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> They are awesome!!! Thank you so much!





Great! :thumbright: I'm happy you like them.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> Karen, have you tried the vest style Puppia? You have to find a perfect fit, otherwise they'll get their lil legs out as you mention. I don't like the overhead style at all.


I have not but I should! In fairness, I have not ever tried the actual Puppia brand. It looks cut differently through the chest, even in the overhead style, compared to the ipuppyone.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> I have not but I should! In fairness, I have not ever tried the actual Puppia brand. It looks cut differently through the chest, even in the overhead style, compared to the ipuppyone.


Ipuppyone runs a bit bigger than the Puppia overhead. Someone here sent Chance the overhead Puppia, when he had the extra weight on him it fit okay. It's too big for him now. When everyone was trying the ipuppyone, I bought a few. They were too big on my gang. I tried several brands, and my two faves are PA, and the little mesh Puppia vest. But if the PA works well, I'd stick with that. We use ours quite a bit. I use the Puppia too. Always in the car seat. Harnesses can be tough since they are all built different. That's what I like about PA. It's a custom fit.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

The ipuppyone FLEX harnesses fit smaller then the Puppia over the head style. Izzie always got her paws stuck in the Puppia, it was too big around her neck. So when I got the ipuppyone harnesses for them cuz I heard they adjusted smaller, and they do!

I am too scared to try the Puppia vest kind. They are expensive and any vest kind I have tried are always too big at the neck area, they just fit weird.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> Ipuppyone runs a bit bigger than the Puppia overhead. Someone here sent Chance the overhead Puppia, when he had the extra weight on him it fit okay. It's too big for him now. When everyone was trying the ipuppyone, I bought a few. They were too big on my gang. I tried several brands, and my two faves are PA, and the little mesh Puppia vest. But if the PA works well, I'd stick with that. We use ours quite a bit. I use the Puppia too. Always in the car seat. Harnesses can be tough since they are all built different. That's what I like about PA. It's a custom fit.


What size is Chance in the vest style? I think he is smaller, weight-wise, than Hope but their build/shape is similar. Eden is built more like your girls, but weighs more and ruby is a loooong, skinny, tall chick. She can wear an XS dress through the girth but it fits like a shirt because she is so leggy and long!

We have a fancy, high-end pet boutique near us that carries a million harnesses. I should take them in for a "fitting"...haha!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We use the step in puppias they fit good neither slips out as the velcro u can adjust a bit. mine cough a lot wearing the over the head type as it puts pressure on their throat if they pull even slightly


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> What size is Chance in the vest style? I think he is smaller, weight-wise, than Hope but their build/shape is similar. Eden is built more like your girls, but weighs more and ruby is a loooong, skinny, tall chick. She can wear an XS dress through the girth but it fits like a shirt because she is so leggy and long!
> 
> We have a fancy, high-end pet boutique near us that carries a million harnesses. I should take them in for a "fitting"...haha!


Sounds like Ruby and Jaxx are built about the same. Jaxx weighs right under 4 lbs and the Puppia vest style size XS fits him perfectly. He has the same problem with some clothes in XS being short. I use the size small in Puppia in the Winter because of bulky clothes but naked the size XS fits perfect.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Sounds like Ruby and Jaxx are built about the same. Jaxx weighs right under 4 lbs and the Puppia vest style size XS fits him perfectly. He has the same problem with some clothes in XS being short. I use the size small in Puppia in the Winter because of bulky clothes but naked the size XS fits perfect.


Yes! She is 4 pounds exactly. Here is a pic of her body shape. She is in one of her PA harnesses. They each just have 2 of these.









...and then a gratuitous pic of my living cartoon character. Her snaps are black:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> That's what I liked about it. It could be adjusted to fit her perfectly, and it was just straps not a vest-type that I felt would be too hot while walking. I love the Buddy Belts, but I just haven't quite talked myself into spending that much money yet. When I was looking at the Susan Lanci cuddle cups the other night, there was a site called gwlittle.com that had harnesses called Scrappy choke-free step in harnesses that are just like BB. I looked at them for a while and watched the video showing their construction. Not sure.


Looking at the buddy belts too, but haven't been able to talk myself into either...LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are such pretty girls that Eden & Ruby, great pics Karen! :love2:

A while back, you mentioned how fond you are of the snaps instead of the
buckles, so I tried one Park Avenue with snaps, I LIKE them! They are light
and look so cute too. The one we have with snaps looks really similar to
yours, I think it may be the same pattern, or almost, I love it for summer.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Yes! She is 4 pounds exactly. Here is a pic of her body shape. She is in one of her PA harnesses. They each just have 2 of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does look like she is built like Jaxx. Gorgeous pictures The vest style is a little big in the front but it is not bad. He is built so small that sometimes it is hard to get things to fit him properly. Jaxx's first harness was the over the head Puppia. I actually put some stitches in it to make the neck smaller because he kept getting his foot stuck in it, he was smaller then but I tried it on him the other day and it is still kinda big on him. Plus Jaxx liked to play the game of "yank my head out of the harness really fast, when Mommy starts to take it off" which scared me that he was going to hurt himself.

Here is a pic with Jaxx in his XS Puppia:



















Here you can see what I mean by a little big in the front:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, I LOVE the pics of the girls as always!! And Jaxx too! 

Cathy, maybe you can look at the scrappy choke-free harness too. It looked nice to me and is a bit less than the BB but not nearly to styles and colors to choose from.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> What size is Chance in the vest style? I think he is smaller, weight-wise, than Hope but their build/shape is similar. Eden is built more like your girls, but weighs more and ruby is a loooong, skinny, tall chick. She can wear an XS dress through the girth but it fits like a shirt because she is so leggy and long!
> 
> We have a fancy, high-end pet boutique near us that carries a million harnesses. I should take them in for a "fitting"...haha!


Chance wears an xs in the vest too. But for whatever reason, his is bigger than the girls xs. Same style. I ordered several for them before finding a good fit. At first I was ordering the sizes by members recommendations. That never works for us. For awhile there we had new Puppias every week. :lol: My troop were wearing PA before going to Puppia. Except Jade. The only harness that fits her is the heavy lined, Pinkaholic. I tried having a few Puppias altered. It changes the shape of them, and then they just don't fit right. I was having a hard time finding the Puppia to fit L & G and was having no luck. One of the members had bought one from a seller on ebay and said it would fit an 8 inch chest. I ordered some from her, and finally got some that fit them. One problem I was having is that I was guessing at their chest measurements. Chance's chest measurement now is 10 inches. I think another problem we run into is that all 4 are built like a puppy. They don't have much bulk to them. Especially not the girls. On top of that they are very compact. It can be a challenge to find things that fit. Size charts never help, and I've learned to order one size smaller than what is recommended for their size/weight. It has solved my many returns. Thankfully. :lol:

L, C & G all wear xxs in clothed. Once in awhile I find some tiny made clothes in an xs that will work. Chance is still losing weight. He's basically off his steroid treatment. We have his IBD pretty much under control now. He has a flare up here and there, but not often. I just don't want him as thin as he was before his neuter. He was 18 months when I had it done. He was way too thin. 

It seems like the shirt fit is what is preferred by many. I always notice in pics that many pups clothing just comes to the chest. I've always liked ours to come right above the tail. The shorter fit isn't bad for Chance. Boys tinkle on the longer pieces. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amy, we notice that gaping in the front on the Puppia too. It does that on the slender builds. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Also wanted to mention. All of the babies pics are so precious! <3


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Karen, I LOVE the pics of the girls as always!! And Jaxx too!
> 
> Cathy, maybe you can look at the scrappy choke-free harness too. It looked nice to me and is a bit less than the BB but not nearly to styles and colors to choose from.


I'm on it, thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cathy, I just went out with my flu in 36 Celsius to the post office to send you
the harnesses, took over 2 hours for the round trip, I melted, if that's not love 
I don't know what is!!!  Bahaha! Now I just hope you get them soon and they all
fit! If they do not fit please feel free to pass them onto someone who can use
them, they are really great.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Cathy, I just went out with my flu in 36 Celsius to the post office to send you
> the harnesses, took over 2 hours for the round trip, I melted, if that's not love
> I don't know what is!!!  Bahaha! Now I just hope you get them soon and they all
> fit! If they do not fit please feel free to pass them onto someone who can use
> them, they are really great.


I feel so loved !!!! Thank you so much ! If I thought grandma's chicken soup would travel well I'd send ya some , it definitely curez whatever ailes ya !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> I feel so loved !!!! Thank you so much ! If I thought grandma's chicken soup would travel well I'd send ya some , it definitely curez whatever ailes ya !



YES it does! I've had no appetite lately, but I force a bit of homemade chicken soup down everyday and it's helping tons! Next time I have some I'll think of you. :love5:



lol


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Great minds think alike !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah baby!!! 


We must be really smart! 

lol


----------

